# tourney inquiry



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok so I have always been a competition nut. I love the excitement of trying to push myself to best others. I hope that dosent sound bad but now after school sports have long been over. I am missing the competition.and fishing is my new passion. I have pool tournaments and leauges I play some in winter but my summers are devoted to work and fishing basically....I have been interested in some sort of tourney fishing for sometime...I don't have a boat as of yet...nor do I have a tremendous amout of $...I have a few ok rods and reels that I'm comfortable with and know what they do... and a decent amount of tackle....I don't know many people in the fishing community...I have been fishing a ton..as much as I can for the past 4 years or so. I Bank fish 90 percent of the time... I do ok...so how does someone like me get into fishing tournaments??..I am a bass guy mainly but could be interested in crappie also...I don't expect to go win a tournament by any means...but I'm looking try a tourney or two out and see if it's something I would want to do more...the idea of trying to limit out or feeling I'm one good bite away from having a posible shot is so interesting to me it's not even funny...I got a lot of help on here when I got started from a few awesome guys...I haven't had much net access until I have gotten a smart phone. I was wondering if any of you had any ideas that could help me out...thanks in advance for any replys


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Try to find a local bass club in your area. Most clubs have non boaters that they pair up with the boaters. It's a great way to learn competitive fishing. The knowledge you will gain from local fishermen will be immeasurable! Just google local fishing clubs in your area. Most have web sites now.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

agreed, and if you have any friends with a boat, perhaps you could talk into a crappie tourney or something like that , as some of the bass guys are waaaay more serious then some of the catfish or crappie events. Also there are many catfish tourneys around the state that allow bank fishing, if any interest, shoot me a PM with your location and I can steer you towards those website specifically.

Salmonid


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry guys...guess it didn't occur to me location would help....duh...sent you a pm salmonid.

I live in Galion...small town about 15 mins away from cleaefork res....thank you!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Like others have said. Look for guys that need a parter during a tourny. Check out the new knoxs marine trail they may have something setup for non boaters.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Also you might think your good till you fish tournaments!!! They can humble you very quick!!!! I learned last season that you can have the best practice day in the world. Show up game day with a big head and BAM get knocked on your ass haha


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

check out our federation page www,ohiobass.org


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Joining a "good" bass club is the best thing you can do. Find one that needs non boaters.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Ohiobassblog.com Has a list of ohio bass clubs.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

I know I have much to learn..
But I have came a long way since I started. I know most of the tourney guys will be head and shoulders above me. Fishing deeper and locating are biggest things I struggle with...thanks everyone!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

For fishing deep learn to read and trust your graph!!! Alot of my deep caught fish have been so tight to cover they wont show on electronics.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Check out some lakes close to home and see if they have any weekly jackpot tourneys and start showing up at the ramp and introduce yourself . Maybe someone will need a partner or at least you can get to know some guys that can point you in the right direction . I started fishing tourneys at 18 years old and have leaned so much in the 32 years since .


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

I think they still have weekly tournaments at clear fork


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Jason, careful bass fishing tournaments is addictive. I would do as others have said and see about joining a bass club. I know a few guys up your way i can talk to them. I cant remember the name of the bass club. When i first started out i joined a club not knowing anyone. It did not take long to make friends and contacts. I still fish with and around these guys evey year. Its a great way to lean new skills and meet good people. When u do find someone to fish with make sure u are a good partner. Dont bring too much stuff and clutter their boat. I would stick with around 4 rods until u get to know them well. Pack a small tackle bag. Bring food and water. Share the gas costs. Do this and it your boater should be happy.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Marshall said:


> Jason, careful bass fishing tournaments is addictive. I would do as others have said and see about joining a bass club. I know a few guys up your way i can talk to them. I cant remember the name of the bass club. When i first started out i joined a club not knowing anyone. It did not take long to make friends and contacts. I still fish with and around these guys evey year. Its a great way to lean new skills and meet good people. When u do find someone to fish with make sure u are a good partner. Dont bring too much stuff and clutter their boat. I would stick with around 4 rods until u get to know them well. Pack a small tackle bag. Bring food and water. Share the gas costs. Do this and it your boater should be happy.


Thanx marshall...I have been doing some reading on tourney ettique especially as the non boater...im getting rid some combos this year to try to have less stuff That's more quality...
You were a giant help to me when i started and didnt know anything...I do still have a lot to learn....casting accuracy and finding fish the biggest two...but I have come along way! If you could say something to the guy a you know that would be awesome...I have buddy I may try to get into a tourney or two with also but idk if that's going to pan out or not...thnx again


----------

